# I Think Its Over Guys



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Well Guys I Think Its Over It Looks Like It Going To Be In The 40 And 50 Hear In Nj. What A Year It Was Bad Bad Bad


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was just going to start the same thread and here it is. 50 here in CT right now and rain predicted later in the week. See you all here next winter. Have lots of truck fixin to do over the summer anyways. I kind of also feel like I missed Christmas. Just wasn't the same being so warm and no snow.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Middletown&state=CT&site=OKX

Doesn't look very warm to me even a few chances for snow


----------

